# Anybody Kayak fish Lake Erie



## Davidd (Jan 23, 2011)

Having a family it's hard to kayak fish the inland lakes because of time constraints. Only lake easily accessed for me is Lake Erie near Edgewater. I was wondering if anyone has kayak fished Lake Erie, if so have you been successful and what tactic are you using; bait, spots, depth, rigging, ect...


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

I would be carefully the snakes up there seem fearless. They where trying to climb in the bass boat when I was up there

_From my Evo  _


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Never noticed the snakes around Cleveland.
I get more worried about the power boats running me over.
Best advice I can give - hug the breakwalls and shoreline in the warmer weather for bass and misc.
Once it cools off, more of the pleasure boaters are gone
and you can venture further out for perch.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

I've been on Erie from Lakeside, in Ocean Kayak, I fished the rocks/breakwaters, and ventured out to fish with the "perch jerkers" w/minnows and nightcrawlers. Minnows on double rig, wire spanner separating the leaders. Someone from up that way will know what to call it?  
I caught more catfish than anything. Seriously. Goos/sheepshead, couple white bass, no perch, no walleye. 
I had a yellow 15 foot yak so visibility wasn't bad, I had one guy come straight at me in a power cruiser while I waved my arms and the look on his face was "huh? What is that? Huh?" He finally went around me. 
You'll have to trial and error your area. I looked up Edgewater you're in the Cleveland area? Fish the shore/coast and find topo maps and fish points, humps, holes and rubbish/rock piles/wrecks if you have any close by. 
As you get braver, be sure EVERY THING is tethered, paddle, rod/reels, tackle box, etc. Be Smart and keep your PFD on all the time, I know it's hot. 
LMJ


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

I have went out of Cranberry Creek Marina twice now. My main advise is to get the tallest flag you can and put a lot of bright colored streamers on it so the boats see you. I would also not go out alone on Erie unless it is very flat. The waves have been no issue on Erie. The wind is the issue for me. It can be very hard to paddle against the wind when it gets over 10mph like it did last week when we went up. I like to troll in my kayak so I just use Reef Runners and have not been skunked yet. Last week we went all the way out to 27 FOW in 3-4 footers and felt safe.


----------



## Davidd (Jan 23, 2011)

I launch at Edgewater and stay near the breakwall even go by the lighthouse near the opening of the Cuyahoga. Advice is great that you guys are giving. I need to get a high flag attached to my yak so boats see me and even some bright color because my yak is grey. One question is how far out do you guys go out. I would say that I am a half mile from the launch at edgewater. Thanks


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

I have no idea how far it is. But you cant see us from shore and you can barely see the boats from shore. I wish I lives closer to Erie. I would be out there all the time.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Two weeks ago, in all the weekend boat traffic, we watched a guy yak out to the crib and back.
That was *bold.*

I do like the idea of a big bunch of streamers or something though. Never thought of that.


----------



## Davidd (Jan 23, 2011)

> Two weeks ago, in all the weekend boat traffic, we watched a guy yak out to the crib and back.
> That was bold.


 creekcrawler I saw a tandem coming in from the crib when I was near the breakwall that runs along with the lighthouse. It was crazy. 

It sounds like you guys paddle farther out than me. I am going to keep it close and tight near shore maybe in time I will adventure out with someone who is fishing with me. The thing I always need to remember is that how far you go out is how far you need to paddle in and it might be against the wind. 

be safe and thanks for the advice.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> The thing I always need to remember is that how far you go out is how far you need to paddle in and it might be against the wind.


Yeah, but if the wind is at your back and you have 3-5's,
the ride back is a BLAST!

I've been out in some pretty heavy stuff with my spray skirt and it is tons of fun!


----------



## Ry440 (May 11, 2011)

I plan on heading out on the lake tomorrow in my yak. Plannin on going for smallies on the breakwalls in lorain. Any advice on how the smallie bite has been or what HAS been biting close to shore recently??? Any help is greatly appreciated, oh and any tips???


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

ry...i fished saturday off sherod and west. sheep, smallies, cats and eyes were the fishes. 17 feet of water. took 4 eyes home. landed bout a 8 lb cat. Crankbaits. rebel craws, reef runners, rip sticks, hot n tots. Didnt matter just out there at 2.2 to 2.9


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

silverbullet said:


> ry...i fished saturday off sherod and west. sheep, smallies, cats and eyes were the fishes. 17 feet of water. took 4 eyes home. landed bout a 8 lb cat. Crankbaits. rebel craws, reef runners, rip sticks, hot n tots. Didnt matter just out there at 2.2 to 2.9



Awesome job!!!


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

What kind of yaks you guys using for Erie. I have a Old Town Vapor.


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

Wilderness Systems Tarpon 100 for me.


----------



## Davidd (Jan 23, 2011)

old time vapor 10'


----------

